# The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild



## mwgdrwg (Jun 15, 2016)

This looks amazing. The sense of magic you only get in Nintendo and Zelda games is overflowing here, and I can't wait to spend countless days in this beautiful world:


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 2, 2017)

It seems that every review of this is calling it a 10/10 masterpiece, Nintendo's crowning achievement. Out tomorrow!



Spoiler






(not a real spoiler)


----------



## Crispy (Mar 2, 2017)

Yep looks AMAZING. I totally can't justify the cost of a Switch to play it though.
(although maybe a 2nd hand Wii U?)


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2017)

Never really got on with zelda. But reviews of this are very good. I'm sure we'll end up with a switch at some point.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 2, 2017)

Oh I love Zelda but don't have a console any more. 
What can you play this on?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 2, 2017)

Switch and Wii U


----------



## Crispy (Mar 2, 2017)

Wii u can be had as cheap as 110 on eBay...


----------



## kittyP (Mar 2, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Wii u can be had as cheap as 110 on eBay...


May be I'll get to play it in about 10 years


----------



## Stig (Mar 2, 2017)

I 'm still halfway through skyward sword 

Does look amazing though.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm getting it on Wii U as I can't quite afford a Switch at this moment. What a way for the Wii U to bow out though.

Hope the postie does his job today!


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 3, 2017)

if you have a SD card you can download it and play with Loadline


----------



## tiki (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm so weak. Sitting at work reading reviews of Breath of the Wild and before I know it, a switch and game is winging its way to my home this evening. My partner will kill me.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 5, 2017)

I remain resolute.

BUT CRISPY YOU CAN PLAY IT ON THE TRAIN

Shut up shut up shut up


----------



## Cid (Mar 6, 2017)

Crispy said:


> I remain resolute.
> 
> BUT CRISPY YOU CAN PLAY IT ON THE TRAIN
> 
> Shut up shut up shut up



It's your duty to help Nintendo survive Crispy. Your duty.


----------



## Cid (Mar 6, 2017)

It looks amazing, even as a PC gamer who hasn't bought a console since the PS2 I'm tempted.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 6, 2017)

This is such a good game!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 8, 2017)

Hmmmm. I don't know if it was just too much expectation, or whether I'm not cut out for this any more, or thus style of game, or if there's something not quite right about it, but I'm having a hard time loving this. I'm a huge Zelda fan, having finished and replayed Ocarina, Majora, Wind Waker and Twilight Princess, but I'm just not finding enough of it _enjoyable. _
Sure, there have been lots of "wow" moments, almost all involving the beauty of it, but certain things are really jarring. Running stamina is crap. Breakable weapons don't make sense. Losing health cos it gets cold is silly. Getting one-shotted by all manner of enemies is frustrating. I liked the idea of a huge, open world...until I realised I liked the structure of previous games s lit more.
I'll keep on with it cos I'm not that far in (and not-great Zelda is still better than most games afaic) but I really hope it gets good fast.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 8, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Hmmmm. I don't know if it was just too much expectation, or whether I'm not cut out for this any more, or thus style of game, or if there's something not quite right about it, but I'm having a hard time loving this. I'm a huge Zelda fan, having finished and replayed Ocarina, Majora, Wind Waker and Twilight Princess, but I'm just not finding enough of it _enjoyable. _
> Sure, there have been lots of "wow" moments, almost all involving the beauty of it, but certain things are really jarring. Running stamina is crap. Breakable weapons don't make sense. Losing health cos it gets cold is silly. Getting one-shotted by all manner of enemies is frustrating. I liked the idea of a huge, open world...until I realised I liked the structure of previous games s lit more.
> I'll keep on with it cos I'm not that far in (and not-great Zelda is still better than most games afaic) but I really hope it gets good fast.



Somebody doesn't like the game over screen 

You're just bad at it! You get a way to increase your stamina and beat cold quite early! Weapons and shields get better. In fact, the highllight for me has been discussing it with my son and discovering he beat the cold in a _completely_ different way from me by using his ingenuity. I hadn't even considered what he'd done. This game is amazing, it's so alive. At about 5 hours in I'm just scraping a flake of ice off the tip of the iceberg. And you're right, it's beautiful.


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2017)

The more I play this the more in awe of it I am. It's massive. And beautiful. And so much fun.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2017)

This, basically.  Penny Arcade - News - Switch!


----------



## trashpony (Mar 21, 2017)

I absolutely love it. My favourite Zelda game ever. The number of NPCs and side quests is epic and I love the fact that you can have multiple weapons (and a house to display them in  ). I don't want it to end! 

And a 2 hour car journey flew by in a flash for the foal (I had my eyes on the road)


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2017)

A house!?!?!?


----------



## dweller (Mar 21, 2017)

Crispy said:


> I remain resolute.
> 
> BUT CRISPY YOU CAN PLAY IT ON THE TRAIN
> 
> Shut up shut up shut up



I sat next to someone playing Zelda on the train.
 He had the all black version so didn't notice what it was at first.
Nifty bit of kit. Quite small.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 21, 2017)

tommers said:


> A house!?!?!?


Yes! It's in Hateno


----------



## tommers (Mar 28, 2017)

Penny Arcade - Comic - Options

Familiar.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 28, 2017)

So I need a hand. 
I cooked my first meal last night (chillies and mushrooms to deal with cold), after I cooked it a message poped up on screen saying something about recipies. Unfortunately I hit 'A' by accident before I could read it. 

I'm assuming it was telling me there is a list of things I have cooked somewhere, but can't find anything. Tying to Google it just brings up lists of recipies. Which I don't won't. Not yet anyway.

Can anyone help me out and tell me what I missed?


----------



## tommers (Mar 28, 2017)

emanymton said:


> So I need a hand.
> I cooked my first meal last night (chillies and mushrooms to deal with cold), after I cooked it a message poped up on screen saying something about recipies. Unfortunately I hit 'A' by accident before I could read it.
> 
> I'm assuming it was telling me there is a list of things I have cooked somewhere, but can't find anything. Tying to Google it just brings up lists of recipies. Which I don't won't. Not yet anyway.
> ...


It doesn't keep a list of recipes but if you select a meal in your inventory then it will show you the recipe so you can replicate it. 

But if you eat it then it won't tell you anywhere. 

Which is a bit weird. I suppose there are so many combinations that the list would be too big.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 28, 2017)

tommers said:


> It doesn't keep a list of recipes but if you select a meal in your inventory then it will show you the recipe so you can replicate it.
> 
> But if you eat it then it won't tell you anywhere.
> 
> Which is a bit weird. I suppose there are so many combinations that the list would be too big.


Ahh thanks.

And anorher question  I just thought of. 

Does armour degrade the same way weapons and shields do?


----------



## tommers (Mar 28, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Ahh thanks.
> 
> And anorher question  I just thought of.
> 
> Does armour degrade the same way weapons and shields do?


No.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 28, 2017)

tommers said:


> No.


That's a relief.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 28, 2017)

tommers said:


> It doesn't keep a list of recipes but if you select a meal in your inventory then it will show you the recipe so you can replicate it.
> 
> But if you eat it then it won't tell you anywhere.
> 
> Which is a bit weird. I suppose there are so many combinations that the list would be too big.


You can take a screen shot of good recipes so that you can replicate them. Most important thing is not to mix effects so if you mix a defensive ingredient with one that increases your stamina, they'll cancel one another out (same applies when you eat things too)


----------



## cybershot (Mar 28, 2017)

Really wish I hadn't clicked on this thread. So tempted............

Out of courisity, if anyone is playing in on Switch, what is the handheld bit like, and is this game enjoyable playing it like that, or do you really need to have it on widescreen TV to enjoy it.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 28, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Really wish I hadn't clicked on this thread. So tempted............
> 
> Out of courisity, if anyone is playing in on Switch, what is the handheld bit like, and is this game enjoyable playing it like that, or do you really need to have it on widescreen TV to enjoy it.


I'm only playing it hand held so far and have no issue with it at all. It looks great.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 1, 2017)

Oddest thing about this game. I can't climb in the rain, but blocks of ice? No problem!


----------



## tommers (Apr 2, 2017)

7 year old has just beaten the desert divine beast.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 2, 2017)

Had a new thing last night. There were two enemies I had to get past, 1 big 1 small. I thought fuck it, I'm just going to charge in swinging. So off I trot straight towards them. And the moment they spot me, the big one picks up the small one and throws it at me! Really put me of my game.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 2, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Had a new thing last night. There were two enemies I had to get past, 1 big 1 small. I thought fuck it, I'm just going to charge in swinging. So off I trot straight towards them. And the moment they spot me, the big one picks up the small one and throws it at me! Really put me of my game.


Ha yes Moblins throw Bokoblins sometimes [emoji16]

Well done to your 7 year old tommers. My 10 year old finished the whole game last weekend. He's now getting all the armour sets and has one memory still to get. He was very upset that you can't play the world post Ganon so you might warn to warn yours about that. 

I'm doing side quests - desert divine beast and ganon still to do.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 2, 2017)

trashpony said:


> Ha yes Moblins throw Bokoblins sometimes [emoji16]
> 
> Well done to your 7 year old tommers. My 10 year old finished the whole game last weekend. He's now getting all the armour sets and has one memory still to get. He was very upset that you can't play the world post Ganon so you might warn to warn yours about that.
> 
> I'm doing side quests - desert divine beast and ganon still to do.


I don't think ill ever complete it. Im not really any good at it. My combat strategy usually ends up as running around like a headless chicken while frantically hiting Y.


----------



## tommers (Apr 2, 2017)

trashpony said:


> He was very upset that you can't play the world post Ganon so you might warn to warn yours about that.



Oh he's nowhere near that. The initial euphoria at stopping him has faded once he's realised what he has to do inside


----------



## trashpony (Apr 2, 2017)

emanymton said:


> I don't think ill ever complete it. Im not really any good at it. My combat strategy usually ends up as running around like a headless chicken while frantically hiting Y.


I'm hopeless at combat too but if you make enough extra heart/added defence/attack food, you can get there in the end


----------



## emanymton (Apr 2, 2017)

trashpony said:


> I'm hopeless at combat too but if you make enough extra heart/added defence/attack food, you can get there in the end


The thing I really like about cooking in this game, is that you cannot fail at it. Some combinations may be better, but pretty much anything works.

Speaking of good combos



Spoiler



1 Hylian Shroom + 1 hearty radish + 1 bird egg = full health recovery + 3 bonus hearts.

Must remember that one for when I have a lor more hearts


----------



## Crispy (Apr 9, 2017)

If you have a beefy PC (nvidia 970/980 or better, decent CPU, >8GB RAM) you can emulate the Wii U version.
I'm succesfully playing my Legitmate Backup Copy after following this guide:
Emulating Zelda – Breath of the Wild with Cemu

Apparently the game is 99.9% completable with just a few shrines and areas not working.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 11, 2017)

Why do my weapons keep shattering?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 11, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Why do my weapons keep shattering?


It's by design. Forces you to keep juggling your good and throwaway weapons. Reduces the overpowering effect of finding a special weapon. The better weapons later in the game last longer.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 11, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Why do my weapons keep shattering?


Once they get worn (they turn red), chuck them at enemies for lots of damage. If you buy the house in Hateno, you can store weapons and/or talk to the Korok guy with the maracas on the road to Kakariko and you can buy extra weapon slots with Korok seeds


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 28, 2017)

Really enjoying this. It's hard!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 28, 2017)

Really want to play this, but can't justify another console when I've only played two games on the PS4 in the 20 odd month's I've had it. 

Hoping next year there are some better second hand deals, but self disapline is rarely strong point.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 28, 2017)

Intresting look at the enviroment of breath of the wild.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 14, 2017)

Bit late to the party bit managed to get a switch and Zelda on Monday , really enjoying it although not sure what I'm doing just yet , currently wandering around looking for a memory.location but getting distracted along the way. I just took it on a 2.5 hour train journey , time flew.


----------



## nick (Feb 7, 2020)

I finally finished it this week (it was so good that I was savouring it for the last 12 months). I may go back to collect the few remaining memories so as to see the alternative ending, but otherwise I've pretty well rinsed it.

Is it worth getting the additional content - or do I just have to wait for the new Zelda in 2021?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 7, 2020)

nick said:


> I finally finished it this week (it was so good that I was savouring it for the last 12 months). I may go back to collect the few remaining memories so as to see the alternative ending, but otherwise I've pretty well rinsed it.
> 
> Is it worth getting the additional content - or do I just have to wait for the new Zelda in 2021?


The DLC is decent but tbh I haven't really played it much after I finished - the main story is so huge that it kind of wore me out.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 7, 2020)

Got this for The Kid, on the nintendo switch, they've raved about it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 7, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Got this for The Kid, on the nintendo switch, they've raved about it.


Justifies the entire cost of the Switch IMO.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 7, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> it kind of wore me out.



I'm only one beast down and I've had it for 2 years. It wears me out playing it! There is so much to explore that I decide to go and do something but just get distracted and then realise I've spent the last two hours making recipes or trying to kill a lynel. I just haven't got the time to put the hours in!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 7, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I'm only one beast down and I've had it for 2 years. It wears me out playing it! There is so much to explore that I decide to go and do something but just get distracted and then realise I've spent the last two hours making recipes or trying to kill a lynel. I just haven't got the time to put the hours in!


The main quest is disturbingly easy - I finished it by accident and had to restore from a save - but yeah there is so much extra to do, even without DLC.

Having said that, killing lynels is massively satisfying. Even with endgame equipment it is absolutely not easy.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 11, 2020)

I have played the whole game through twice now and I'm on my 3rd file. I've tried doing the EX but I haven't got the patience (keep dying). I love flying and just doing absurd side quests. 

If you feel in fighty mood, going to the Coliseum and sneaking up behind monsters and one-shotting them is quite satisfying


----------

